# Audit Process



## maine4me (Mar 7, 2012)

I am currently working on the first baseline audits for our family practice providers.  I have developed a detailed analysis of my findings and a summary sheet.  I intend to send these documents with a letter to set up a meeting in order to review the audit findings, educate the doctors on how to avoid the errors in the future and improve their documentation overall.

This is my question.  Is it necessary to send copies of the visit notes and my worksheets when setting up the meeting?


----------



## Pam Brooks (Mar 7, 2012)

I usually send the detailed analysis and the executive summary for their review prior to my meeting.   However, when meeting with the provider, I bring along my audit tools, the notes and any copies of regulatory guidance, because there are always questions.


----------



## maine4me (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks Pam.  That is what I thought.


----------

